

Uselessd – the useless daemon, or the daemon that uses less - modinfo
http://uselessd.darknedgy.net/

======
iamtew
From the website:

> uselessd (the useless daemon, or the daemon that uses less... depending on
> your viewpoint) is a project which aims to reduce systemd to a base initd,
> process supervisor and transactional dependency system, while minimizing
> intrusiveness and isolationism. Basically, it’s systemd with the superfluous
> stuff cut out, a (relatively) coherent idea of what it wants to be, support
> for non-glibc platforms and an approach that aims to minimize complicated
> design.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
The page has a very quirky feel. I kind of like it, wish these guys luck. This
might be useful for people who use systems like OpenWrt and Alpine, but want
systemd any way.

~~~
kosinus
OpenWRT is an interesting setup, and right now uses BusyBox init. Switching
init systems would probably not work out well in terms of firmware size and/or
build system complexity.

But OpenWRT also has its own system bus daemon and network configuration
daemon, amongst other things. Besides BusyBox, the whole system is quite
unique amongst Linux distributions.

~~~
nwmcsween
It did use busbox init, it uses procd now which by reading the code is
horribly tied into openwrt.

